# Coat colour research



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Some research questions for the new puppy.

1. How many of you that chose an Apricot pup found that the coat got lighter as the dog matured? Is there a way to choose an Apricot that won't go lighter? 

2. Anyone here got a Red/Dark Apricot coloured adult dog? Would love to see a pic? 

3. Kendal, I'm not sure which of your dogs is the red/white one but I love that colour. Is it rare? 

Choices, choices!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its Delta who is the red sable and white. any red and whites i have found on google(still hard to fine any with the same kind of markings as Delta so yeah id say it rare) have always become very pale when they are older. but pyper and quica's breeder produced a red sable and whithe that kept all her sable.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> How many of you that chose an Apricot pup found that the coat got lighter as the dog matured? Is there a way to choose an Apricot that won't go lighter?


Maisie has got lighter apricot as she's matured but is still definitely apricot. I guess choose a darkish apricot pup (or red), not a light apricot one, if that's the colour you want to go for.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo was dark gold/apricot as a puppy (the vet called her red) she has lightened but would still be classed as apricot rather than buff/blonde. Some keep their dark colour like Nell http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1331&highlight=nell but I think generally they are more likely to lighten with some light apricot puppies going quite light (buff) when mature.

Pics so you can see (any excuse to post pics of my lovely Flo!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sue, Mandy and Kendal, thanks for the replies and the pics! I'm so confused about what colour I want to go for? I know what I don't want and that is black (obviously got one now) and white/buff/lemon (had Bichons for many years in my family so want something different plus I know how hard it is to keep them looking clean). 

My current favs are parti colours (Black, Choc or Red) with or without Roan and I like the Red/Dark apricot and then there's Choc....aagghh how do you choose? I was adamant about black when I was looking for Obi but it's harder this time as I don't have a fixed colour in mind.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think black and apricot are a good contrast to have together if you are having two. I walk Maisie once a week with a small black dog and the two of them look great together.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I like Strof51's - one black and the other black with some white - they look well cute together.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Apricots/Golds tend to get lighter with more sunshine ( as all chocolate/liver know too well!
Remember that pups have a different coat which drops/falls into adult coat.
We also tend to cut our dogs back to shorter coats which brings out the undercoat to the forefront, this coat can be different in colour.

If you are most worried about keeping a constant colour, get a black. 
Or just love the ever changing cockapoo


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Like Mandy said up there ^^^^

My Nell got darker as she got older. I've got pictures ranging from 1 day I
Old to current. Ill post some, 

1day old









9days old









2weeks









4weeks









6weeks









8weeks-6months


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> My Nell got darker as she got older.


Oh wow I thought she had just kept her colour but seeing all the pics together like that I can see how she has got darker.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Nell is just the cutest thing .......adorable! :love-eyes:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Miley my american cockapoo was one of the darkest in the litter and apart from the top of her head going quite light she is still a lovely red colour.Here are some pics from birth til now





































miey on the left


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

strangeland86 said:


> Like Mandy said up there ^^^^
> 
> My Nell got darker as she got older. I've got pictures ranging from 1 day I
> Old to current. Ill post some,


So Nell did the opposite! Her colour is lovely (what I'd prefer if I went for Apricot), thanks for all the fabulous pics!

I guess with Apricots it's a bit of a lottery then.  Would be a nice contrast to Obi though....hmmm food for thought. 
Thanks


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> Miley my american cockapoo was one of the darkest in the litter and apart from the top of her head going quite light she is still a lovely red colour.


Ah she is a lovely colour too, gorgeous. Thanks for the pics  Those three look good together, like a selection box! 

I'm quite taken with this dark apricot colour.
Thanks


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think a lot of people change their minds about the colour when they actually visit the litters, especially if there is a range of colours. Pups kind of have a way of choosing us I believe. You could go the 'open mind' route and see what or who you end up with!

Karen


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I think a lot of people change their minds about the colour when they actually visit the litters, especially if there is a range of colours. Pups kind of have a way of choosing us I believe. You could go the 'open mind' route and see what or who you end up with!
> 
> Karen


Yep you could be right! 

I also have to narrow down working versus show Mum or toy versus miniature Dad! The MOST important thing is to get a temperament that will compliment Obi's and work for my family with young kids. Sometimes having too much choice is not a good thing


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

If you find a litter here the dad is a red poodle then the apricot pups tend to be darker,mileys dad is a lovely red toy poodle and he always hasainly red/dark apricot pups that keep their colour.he has the odd cream one but in mileys litter you could tell staright away he as going to be paler


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> If you find a litter here the dad is a red poodle then the apricot pups tend to be darker,mileys dad is a lovely red toy poodle and he always hasainly red/dark apricot pups that keep their colour.he has the odd cream one but in mileys litter you could tell staright away he as going to be paler


Great tip, thanks Mandy


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

strangeland86 said:


> Like Mandy said up there ^^^^
> 
> My Nell got darker as she got older. I've got pictures ranging from 1 day I
> Old to current. Ill post some,


aaahhh Nell is soo gorgeous. i definitely need one of her to go with Maisie


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooh I love seeing all of these photos!! Its great to see how they change as they get older. I really hope our pup does choose us otherwise I'm going to end up going home with them all lol!! Keep the photos coming!!

Harri x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah these photos are gorgeous


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Maisy at 5 weeks












about 4 months












and now











She has kept her 'red' highlights although she can look much lighter and golden in some light!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Carol, she is super lovely  Where did you get her and what mix were her parents? Was Dad a red?


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Carol, she is super lovely  Where did you get her and what mix were her parents? Was Dad a red?


Thanks! No her dad is a cream mini poodle and mum was a golden english show cocker. There were 6 pups in the litter, 3 boys and 3 girls all exactley the same colour! She's from Rosedales.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Carol said:


> She has kept her 'red' highlights although she can look much lighter and golden in some light!


Maisy is a lovely colour


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Maisy ... Teddy bear cockapoo... another stunner on the forum


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We have tried to show the differences we experience on our "Who's Who" puppy to adult pics on our website.

We love to see how things develop - and have historically found that paler blonde pups get "low-lights" and darker (blonde) pups get "high-lights" - so things tend to even out over time.

Our Buzz is a different case - he is Chocolate Roan - and the other day when Julia video'd his full groom - we noted that the coat actually changes over time from blonde to chocolate back to blonde and chocolate again (in each strand !) so he does change seasonally too !

We are keeping "Woody2" as he is from Uncle Fester and Fester has the Poodle "greying" gene - so we want to watch Woody's coat too.

We have also had a few "black" pups go "rusty" over time - when brown takes effect over time.

We are amazed at how coats do change and develop - and always mention this to new customers at selection at 6 weeks - as at 8 weeks (collection) the coat can have evolved even further.

Stephen xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly's colour has got lighter as she's lost her puppy coat, dad was a white minature poodle & mum a ruby cocker. 4 of the pups were apricot & white the other 2 were solid apricot. The breeder told us she would get lighter as she got older but she has kept darker colour on her ears & tail.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

From what ive seen all the pups whatever colour, seem to change as they get older which is probably the most exciting thing! This is what i love about this breed apart from the really dark colours (blk) every dog seems to have a slightly different colouring even if classed as same colour ,thats what makes them so special.Im looking for chocolate but sometimes they are really dark chocolate or some ive noticed have alot more white mixed in or some lighten as they get older ,think its just pot luck and the fun is watching how they change as they grow up.

Cant wait!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We have tried to show the differences we experience on our "Who's Who" puppy to adult pics on our website.
> 
> We love to see how things develop - and have historically found that paler blonde pups get "low-lights" and darker (blonde) pups get "high-lights" - so things tend to even out over time.
> 
> ...


Yes I noticed Buzz's sister or brother who was roan as well looks alot whiter then buzz on your Jukee doodles page,so even though they were both roan from same parents it is just pot luck how the colour develops.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Im looking for chocolate but sometimes they are really dark chocolate or some ive noticed have alot more white mixed in or some lighten as they get older ,think its just pot luck and the fun is watching how they change as they grow up.


The range of chocolate colours is amazing. When I saw Rosie at Rickmansworth she was a golden brown and Dylan was a deep rich brown colour. I think the subtlety of the colour comes out as their coat matures.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I don't know what to class Harley as.....answers on a postcard please!
He does seem to be lighter in some places but not much! anyway hope this helps......
This was Harley at 8 wks








This was him at 12 weeks








this was him on Sunday at 14 weeks


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> I'm so confused about what colour I want to go for


Have you decided yet, especially after seeing all the different colours on Sunday?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Have you decided yet, especially after seeing all the different colours on Sunday?


Well...it was going to be dark apricot but after seeing Dexter at 'poo fest I've been swayed so I'm going to look for a Blue Roan girl.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well...it was going to be dark apricot but after seeing Dexter at 'poo fest I've been swayed so I'm going to look for a Blue Roan girl.!


Dexter was really sweet wasn't he so I can see why you've been swayed...


----------

